# Icelandic: ready/done



## qiaozhehui

Does Icelandic make a distinction between "ready" and "done"?

For example:

I am ready (to go to the party).
I am done (using this thing so you can use it now).

Also, what does it mean if I just say "Ég er búinn"?


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Yes.

Ég er tilbúin (að fara í partíið).
Ég er búin (að nota þetta, þú mátt nota það núna).

"Ég er búin(n)" just means that you have finished. If you say this without any sort of context it will usually not mean much at all. Usually you will see/hear this used in such a way that context makes it obvious _what_ the speaker has finished doing. Or it can mean that you are exhausted.


----------



## KarenRei

Þú getur líka sagt "til" í staðinn fyrir "tilbúinn" - t.d., "maturinn er til".


----------



## Alxmrphi

Yup, though, qiaozhehui, when you see it used with people, it's normally a different usage. You might very well see something like the typical _vera "tilíetta" _(til í þetta) or_ til í allt _which means '_up for it_' /_ game / up for anything_. This meaning wouldn't be related to being done or having finished something or necessarily 'ready', but as Karen says, when used for stuff like food then it does mean it's ready. The general meaning of vera til actually means exists, though. So, this is quite a specialised sub-meaning of the phrase - just be careful not to over-_alhæfa_.


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Yeah, if you see, "ég er til", for example, it does not usually mean "I'm ready", so be careful with that one. It could mean "I exist" (quite an odd thing to say, admittedly) or "I'm game". If you were like a bunch of people all getting ready to go out somewhere (for example) then you could say "ég er til" and that would mean that you were ready. But yeah, be careful with it. As Alex says, _til_ can only be used instead of _tilbúinn_ in a few circumstances, usually these words are not interchangeable.


----------



## KarenRei

> Yup, though, qiaozhehui, when you see it used with people, it's normally a different usage



Ef maður væri að tala um að hafa sig til þá hann gæti sagt "Ég hafði mig til".  Í þessu orðtaki þýðir til "tilbúinn", ekki "að vera til".

Það veltur alltaf á samhenginu.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Já en hvað ég meinaði með „it“ var noktkun vera til sem þú skrifaðir („_t.d. maturinn *er *til“_).
Hvergi sagði ég að_* til*_ þýddi ekki _*tilbúinn*_.


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

KarenRei said:


> Í þessu orðtaki þýðir til "tilbúinn", ekki "að vera til".



Hvaða orðtak ertu eiginlega að tala um hér? Ekkert smá tvírætt hjá þér.


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Ef þú ert að meina "maturinn er til" þá er ég nokkuð viss að það þýðir _bókstaflega_  "the food exists". Það er laukrétt að þegar maður segir þetta á íslensku  á maður við: "maturinn er tilbúinn", en alltaf gott að skilja ræturnar,  ekki satt? Við Alex ætluðum greinilega bara að vara qiaozhehui við að "Þú getur líka sagt "til" í staðinn fyrir "tilbúinn"" er alls ekki algilt.


----------



## KarenRei

Silver_Biscuit said:


> Hvaða orðtak ertu eiginlega að tala um hér? Ekkert smá tvírætt hjá þér.



"hafa sig til" = "get ready" (to do something, to go out, o.fl)



> "Þú getur líka sagt "til" í staðinn fyrir "tilbúinn"" er alls ekki algilt



Alveg rétt hjá ykkur.  En maður getur líka ekki sagt "hafa mig tilbúinn".  Allt veltur á samhenginu.  Maður getur ekki alltaf þýtt "ready" á "tilbúinn"  

En kannski hefði ég átt ekki að vekja máls á þessu, vil ekki flækja málið.  Oftast er "ready" þýtt á "tilbúiinn".


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Já þú meinar. Já að sjálfsögðu er "hafa til" ekki eins og "vera til". Eða "taka til" eða "segja til" eða "koma til". Er þetta ekki bara sjálfsagt? Svona smáorð velta alltaf á sögninni.


----------



## KarenRei

En málið hérna er ekki bara um smáorð.  "Hafa sig til" þýðir "get ready".  Qiaozhehui spurði um orðið "ready".  Ef hann vildi þýða setninguna "I am getting ready" þá rétta þýðingin væri "Ég er að hafa mig til".  Orðið "tilbúinn" væri rangt.  Það veltur sem sagt á samhenginu.

Hvað væri best í stuttu máli?  Kannski: "Yfirleitt er besta þýðingin "tilbúinn".  Stundum getur maður stytt orðið á "til" en stundum ekki og stundum getur maður ekki þýða "ready" á "tilbúinn"; það veltur á samhenginu."  Hvernig líst ykkur á þetta?


----------

